# 2008 In pics!!! From goats and friend of LandA Miniatures



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are some of the high points of 2008 for our family. Be worned it is not 100% goats.

From the begining.
The two Nigerians are our first kids of 2008. The Nubians belongs to a good friend.








Playing with the big kids!








BuckO was a real Super Kid.








The year started kinda Lazy.








Well...Very LAZY








I became certifide to rehab. wild animals and got our first fawn. Oh Deery....








But it was Peacful...








Then our first foal was born....








and a few more pretty kids.








We added some new goats to the herd....













































Kids grew. This is the doe kid from the begining. LandA Iddy Biddy Edie"Oh So Needy"(Ha)








Whe had the biggest fight in LandA Miniatures History!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

first off welcome to the goat spot...... :wave: 

Those animals and photography are beautiful.....thank you for sharing..


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

the last and first two pictures are the cutest!!!!! :dance: I love the miniature horses as well. Welcome to goatspot....I don't think we have met. :wave:


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you very much. I ment to add on more but got distrackted by the neighbors fireworks. Did everyone have a good New Years Eve? I am not all that new. I just don't say very much. I read the posts though... Ya'll give great advice and rarely does anything need to be added.

I'll just put in a few of the cuter things from 2008.
Deery went out for the first time he can remember.








He made friends with rosie. (the only Pygmy)
















Pumkin Waiter until the day before my B-day. She kidded on August 4th and had our last kids of 2008.





























My plane worked!!! A goat can raise a deer. Pumkin is a great foster mom.








This is the first time deery went into the goat yard.








This is Milliey the doe.








We got this head turner from Lost Valley.















I think that is about it. Thanks for veiwing. See our new website for more cute goat pics latter on. I am working on a special page for that. http://www.landaminiatures.com/ Feel free to post a picture sumary of your year. It was fun and who dosen't love showing off their kids. LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How long does the fawn stay with you? Those are some great pics


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

They would usually be released at four months old. The doe was born late in the year and it is best if they could be released at the same time. The dog season has also been brutal this year. These two will be released at the end of Feb. That is when our hunting season is over. I will really worry about poor deery. Him being big for his age and not as scared as most deer.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Your animals are beautiful!  Thanks for sharing the pictures, I really enjoyed looking at them all.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are great pictures! I seen a goat nursing something.. (I think it was also a deer.. or a foal?) anyway, the media ate it up, and the people are pretty famous now i guess.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow I have always wanted a baby deer.
That is just so precious


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you a wildlife rehabilitator? Where will you release the deer? We raised one years ago...before they 
made it illegal I think. It was alot of fun, but I was so worried that he'd just walk up to a hunter, he became 
so tame. I had some red paint, so we painted a big NO on his sides, we turned him loose in "Blue and Gray Park"
(4000 acre park in MO., I used to ride my horse there, stable right on the perimeter). We'd see him all the time, for years. 
He wouldn't run from us...but we never saw him during hunting season...so he must have learned from his "peers".


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful pictures, are they miniture horses?

wow the goat fostered the deer huh? I have not had luck with getting a goat to nurse anything other then its own kids.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those pictures are just beautiful.

It looks like you had a very successful 2008.

That deer nursing on the goat is just amazing. What a great goat mom she is.


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, I am glad ya'll enjoyed it. It was fun to do. I have really been getting into photography this past year and didn't think to post it till recently. :doh: I might have to do this more often. :leap: 

Ya, Pumkin is a great mom. Last year she "adopted" me, a little girl from down the road, and a tottler from the state fair. She is a very protective mom. LOL.

I just got my license to rehab. wild animals last year. I also riased five squirral and released them a couple of months ago. We are planning on release the deer at a site used by a seasoned rehabber, but where exactly that is, I am not sure yet. I think it is on the fringes of Carns, Ms.

We also raised an orphaned pigglet and purchased some real show quality chickens... :type: ...2008 was a pretty good year.


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh... and all of our horses are Reg. Miniatures, exept the bay who slightly out grew the limit but was sold as a companion :horse:. Most of the miniature horses are for sale because we are going into goats more.


----------

